# Laguna Tools 16" Bandsaw



## macrnr (Jul 29, 2013)

The other evening I was perusing Craigslist and I found this 16" professional grade bandsaw for $400.00. I did some research and found out that this rascal is worth about $1900.00 to replace so I jumped on it. Sweet machine, looks like new. Made in Italy


----------



## Ray C (Jul 29, 2013)

Sweet!  Is it capable of wood and metal?

Anyhow, great deal!


----------



## mtnlvr (Jul 29, 2013)

You stole that saw.  I've had one for about 6 years that has the ceramic blade guides and it has been great.
Once it's set up, it is a super accurate saw with no drift when using good blades.
Your going to love it, especially if you used small band saws in the past.


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 6, 2013)

nice. these are one of the golden standards of bandsaws.


----------



## LJP (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice saw. Everything Laguna makes is very user friendly!
Larry


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 6, 2013)

LJP said:


> Very nice saw. Everything Laguna makes is very user friendly!
> Larry



actually everything I've seen is anything BUT .... with the exception of their bandsaws on which I have only heard good things...


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 8, 2013)

I own a HD-16 and I stay away from their customer service dept. They don't get to jerk me around any more.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 8, 2013)

Yup--------------:roflmao:---------------------- but this is a friendly site.


----------



## waynesworld (Aug 29, 2013)

I got one like this one off CL here in the middle of the oven in Tex. Mine was $700.00 and that was agood price. I upgraded mine with the ceramic guides and that is a big improvment over the european guides. Tou got the mobility kit which is a bonus. I have had good experiences with customer service and they emailed me the manual.


----------

